# cold exhaust backfiring



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

wondering if this is a problem for a stock 2008 2.5 engine?
background: 21k miles, muffler delete, 1-2 or 2-3 shift pop! in between gears, happens usually in the mornings but 
can also happen during the day until temp gauge reaches the middle. usually run chevron or shell regular gas. 
no cels. occurs once a week, engine seems fine otherwise. 
this sound is different from the typical burbles in exhausts and it still has the factory cat attached. 
my dealer sucks big holes and the next closest dealer starts at 30+miles away.
ive found this thread but it doesnt address much http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2803450
my guess is the exhaust recirculation or warmup is not as efficient as is should be and there is too much fuel reaching the exhaust?










_Modified by O_loung1 at 8:59 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: cold exhaust backfiring (O_loung1)*

The car does this on purpose to heat up the converter. There is a TSB software update that was supposed to reduce it or stop. I had it done on my car and it happens more frequently now.


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: cold exhaust backfiring (classicjetta)*

thanks for the feedback, i find it comical that the software update causes more backfiring. 
are you on your original set of o2s and cat? if so i wont worry too much about mine.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I love how the car backfires when its cold. I wish it did it all the time


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: cold exhaust backfiring (O_loung1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O_loung1* »_
are you on your original set of o2s and cat? if so i wont worry too much about mine. 

I'm at 47,000 miles now and haven't had any trouble yet


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

The software update affected 2005.5-EARLY 2007 models. Anything later has updated software already.


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

thanks to all for the great feedback, just glad im not the only one 
experiencing it and since it isnt a sign of trouble than i wont worry about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheapest fix ever, sit for the minute it takes for the engine to warm up and then go. (protip its warm when the Tach is down to normal idle. It will get noticeably quieter especially if your baby is built like mine







) Hasn't backfired since I started doing it.


_Modified by chezzestix at 9:33 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

^^your neighbors must love you. 
now that you mention it, i noticed i dont usually wait for the rpms to drop back down like i used to. i ll try it and see if it makes a difference


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

I think they get more pissed when it backfires. Although they usually get over it when I take their daughters for a ride. <.< >.>








But seriously they do give the the stink eye when I backfire then I beat my steering wheel yelling "Why do you do this to me? You dont even have a cat!" lol


_Modified by chezzestix at 7:15 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

When i'm hard on the gas it'll pop during shifts and sounds awesome. And they way it pops and crackles during engine braking sounds even better. Never had a real backfire.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (chezzestix) (vw93to85)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW5bVGS8ZkY
yea i get it sometimes


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Normal. 8V MKII used to do that constantly. Just enjoy the sound


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (chezzestix) (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW5bVGS8ZkY
yea i get it sometimes 

this is exactly the same sound that i usually get.
for the past week, i made sure the rpms dropped after startup and i havent heard it since..
that or the engine likes florida's mild 60&#186 "winter"


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (chezzestix) (O_loung1)*

They like it like that in Japan too!







Complete with flaming backfires.
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTkwMzg1Ng==.html


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: cold exhaust backfiring (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_The car does this on purpose to heat up the converter. There is a TSB software update that was supposed to reduce it or stop. I had it done on my car and it happens more frequently now. 

x2...all i have is the resonator and cat. both mufflers are gone. I like the popping tho. Thats just me.


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (chezzestix) (07JettaMK5)*

i cant read the words but more likely in china, since they speak mandarin and the wheel is on the left side. 
i had to laugh out loud at my thread thinking there may be something wrong..


----------

